# Anyone had success with fet (5 day blast) after miscarriage of fresh cycle



## Fizzybubbly (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi ladies 

I got a bfp with 2nd Icsi cycle in march but sadly lost it at 9 weeks. The results show that it was chromosomally abnormal. 

I have four frosties (5 day blast) all top quality at freeze.

I'm going to be doing a natural cycle ASAP but wondered what my chances were?

My clinic don't have good results with fet (wish they'd told me before I froze the frosties).

Ta x


----------



## naterlee (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Fizzybubbly

We had a successful FET (5 day blast) after a mmc of twins with IVF.  I had an erpc in August 2011, started the FET in October 2011, 2 eggs transferred in December and 1 stuck!  My ds is now 10 months old.  I found the FET much easier than the IVF so maybe that is why it worked - who knows!

Sending you lots of luck. xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks naterlee, I'm just worried that the embryo they put back was suppose to be  the best buti know from the testing that it was chromosomal abnormal. How can the others not be?

Also my clinic doctor said they have bad results with fet but we must try anyway as they're there.

I wish they'd told me that before I'd frozen my embies

X


----------



## Rosey L (May 28, 2013)

Remember also that only the strongest little embies survive the freeze thaw, so in a way it is a good process to dwindle out the ones that were never going to be. We had an FET with a 5 day blast and got a BFP which gave me great hope that FET's do work.

And like naterlee said, they are much less stressful on your body than a fresh cycle so you feel more relaxed.

Good luck


----------



## naterlee (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi fizzybubbly. the 2 embryos we had transferred for the FET were, of course, from the same 'batch' as our failed fresh round - those 2 embryos were both blighted ova and so I had exactly the same concerns. If the top 2 had been selected originally and not survived how could the 2nd lot of 2?  But, thankfully, 1 of them did! I don't think it follows that because the 1st embryo was chromosomally abnormal that the others will be.  

I have read that FETs are sometimes more successful than fresh. Why do your clinic think they have bad results?  Will you be doing a natural or medicated cycle?  can you move clinics?  

Xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry for not replying sooner and thanks for you replies.

I'll be doing a natural hopefully, I've just had the lh surge on cbd at the right time so my cycles are regular again. I'm not sure why they said they're not having much success, just hope I prove them wrong.

I had my karotype testing etc done yesterday and need to wait 6 weeks for the results to come back for that. 

X


----------

